# Di politica io ci/ne capisco pochissimo



## AnaHugo

Ciao ragazzi!
Ho bisogno del vostro aiuto un'altra volta.

Ho trovato queste due frasi su internet:

-Di politica io ne capisco pochissimo
-Di política io ci capisco pochissimo

Lo so che _ne->di questo_ e _ci->a questa cosa_ però non riresco a capire se c'è qualche differenza tra le frasi :O
Grazie!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Ana,

se devo essere onesto, entrambe sono corrette ed hanno lo stesso significato. Se mi capitasse di fare un'affermazione del genere, credo che le utilizzerei entrambe,senza pormi tanti problemi.

Io di auto / di aerei non ci - ne capisco tanto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ana.

Come dice bene Spiri, hanno lo stesso significato e anch'io le ho usate.
Se ti interessa però sapere della loro "grammaticalità", credo di poter dire che entrambe sono ridondanti: ho l'impressione che la forma corretta sia "Di politica capisco  pochissimo".

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Blackcoffee

Come hanno già detto, sono particelle pleonastiche che sarebbe più corretto omettere. Tra le due, la "più corretta", anche nella lingua parlata, è comunque "ne", perché vuol dire "di quella cosa". A volte comunque si accetta il suo utilizzo anche nella lingua scritta, per dare enfasi particolare all'oggetto dell'argomentazione: "di politica, ne capisco pochissimo".

Hasta luego


----------



## AnaHugo

Ohhh, pensavo che fosse necessario scrivere_ ci_ o _ne_ perché un'altro giorno ho trovato la frase "Di cinema italiano ne vedo ben poco" e mi pareva che non c'era bisogno di scrivere "_ne" _però mi hanno detto che non potevo toglierlo, allora ho pensato che questa fosse la stessa circonstanza :O
Ma grazie tante per il vostro aiuto!!


----------



## effeundici

Mmhh, Ana, sono 2 frasi veramente birichine.

La differenza sta nel fatto che si dice: "vedo cinema italiano" MA "capisco *di* cinema italiano" e  questo dà origine alle 2 forme diverse.

In che termini e modalità non ho la forza di pensarlo a quest'ora


----------



## violadaprile

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Se ti interessa però sapere della loro "grammaticalità", credo di poter dire che entrambe sono ridondanti: ho l'impressione che la forma corretta sia "Di politica capisco pochissimo".
> GS


Il fatto che possano essere eliminate dalla frase non le rende inutili. Semplifichi il discorso e basta.
E non sono intercambiabili 

--La particella *CI* ha un valore avverbiale e significa "in questo luogo"

per esempio: 
Sono stato a Firenze e *ci* voglio ritornare quest’anno.
Sarai a casa domani? Sì, e *ci* sarà anche mia moglie..
Vado in campagna e *ci* rimango tre giorni.

--La particella *CI *ha anche valore pronominale e significa "a ciò", "in ciò", "su ciò"

 Credi a quello che ha detto il direttore? Sì, *ci* credo.
Sei riuscito a entrare? No, non *ci* sono riuscito.
Non devi fare caso alle sue parole! No, non *ci* faccio caso.
Matteo vincerà.*ci* scommetto la testa! (su questo fatto).
Era solo uno scherzo, ma Anna *ci* è caduta subito. (nello scherzo)

--La particella *NE* ha un valore di partitivo pronominale

per esempio: Quanti errori hai fatto? *Ne* ho fatti pochi.
Hai mangiato tutti i biscotti? No, *ne* ho mangiati soltanto tre.
Quante sorelle hai? *Ne* ho due.

--La particella *NE* ha anche valore pronominale come complemento di specificazione (di chi? di che cosa?) e sostituisce espressioni come "di lui/lei/loro", "di questo, "di ciò" ecc.

Che cosa pensi *di* questo problema? Che cosa *ne* pensi?
Ti intendi di musica classica? Te *ne* intendi?
Ti sei ricordato di telefonargli? Te *ne* sei ricordato?
Tutti parlano bene di quella donna. Tutti *ne* parlano bene.


Dunque, venendo a noi:
Le particelle non è affatto corretto ometterle sempre. Dipende dai casi.

-_Di politica io __*ne*__ capisco pochissimo_, particella pronominale partitiva  (non _ne_ capisco di cinema)
-_Di política io __*ci*__ capisco pochissimo_. particella pronominale (complemento di stato in varia maniera, oppure di argomento)

In queste frasi le particelle potrebbero essere eliminate, in quanto già l'argomento (politica) è stato nominato, quindi della particella pronominale si potrebbe forse fare a meno
A prescindere dal valore delle figure retoriche che certamente ha un suo senso ai fini stilistici. Pleonasmo o ridondanza, come la si voglia chiamare, hanno una funzione di accentuazione, di messa in rilievo di un concetto ai fini specifici che l'autore vuole raggiungere.

In altri casi non si possono proprio eliminare se non capovolgendo la frase:
In questa città *ci* sono molte cose interessanti da vedere.
-Per fare questo piatto *ci* vogliono solo quattro ingredienti.
-Quanto tempo *ci* metti per andare a piedi in palestra?
-Anna, hai per caso una penna? Mi dispiace ma non ce l’ho.
-Sei stanco di camminare? Sì, non ne posso più.
-Sono anni che non mi parla: ce l’ha con me.
-Non riesco a finire il compito in tempo. Non ce la faccio. 
-Visto che lo spettacolo era tanto noioso me ne sono andato all’intervallo.


Sperando che sia utile
*

*


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me la seconda frase è sbagliata.


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ... Sperando che sia utile.


Senza dubbio, Viola, i tuoi esempi potrebbero far parte d'una grammatica italiana per stranieri.



infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me la seconda frase è sbagliata.


Non sono madrelingua, ma non piace neanche a me. O meglio, non trovo la logica dell' uso della particella "ci" quando prima viene usata  esplicitamente la preposizione "di" ("*Di *politica *ci* ..."). 

... ne capisco pochissimo = *di* politica capisco pochissimo
... ci capisco pochissimo = * ? *politica capisco pochissimo


----------



## violadaprile

Sono d'accordo.
Entrambe le frasi sono corrette, dal punto di vista grammaticale.
Confrontiamole col testo originale.



> ... ne capisco pochissimo = *di *politica capisco pochissimo
> ... ci capisco pochissimo = *sulla* politica (*in argomento di* politica, *a proposito di* politica, ecc.) capisco pochissimo


questa è la tua versione.

Testo originale, corretto con la tua versione:


> -_Di politica io __*ne* capisco pochissimo = di politica io [di politica] capisco pochissimo
> -Di política io *ci* capisco pochissimo = di politica io [sulla politica] capisco pochissimo_



Esplicitando le frasi, è chiaro che si tratta di una ripetizione dello stesso concetto.
In entrambi i casi, quindi, è una figura retorica che si chiama *ridondanza* o *pleonasmo*.

Non sono di per sè inutili, hanno la funzione di rafforzare un concetto. E fanno parte non della grammatica ma dello stile.
Di conseguenza possono essere utili o non esserlo (secondo chi scrive e chi legge), possono piacere o no (secondo chi scrive e chi legge). Ma sono entrambe corrette.

La prima, col NE, è di uso corrente, è più elegante e di solito piace anche al lettore (o all'ascoltatore).
La seconda, con DI, ha apparentemente una lieve connotazione dialettale o infantile e di solito all'ascoltatore raffinato piace meno. È però di uso in un contesto molto più informale.

Tuttavia, come tutte le figure retoriche, se piace piace.
Onestamente, la seconda non piace molto neanche a me


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Viola.

Utilissimo il tuo "ripasso", e non solo per gli amici stranieri.
Mi ha colpito un fatto: gli esempi relativi a CI(1), (C2), e NE(1) ci presentano casi di _due_ proposizioni (talvolta in forma di minidialogo di due battute) con la seconda che contiene la famigerata particella. Ovviamente, si tratta di casi di non-ridondanza e quindi la particella non è eliminabile. I casi prospettati in NE(2) invece mi sembrano riformulazioni della proposizione di sinistra. Anche qui, due proposizioni, niente ridondanza e niente eliminabilità.
Saresti dell'idea di non eliminare la particella neppure nei casi che seguono? Mi pare che tu dica che _se ne potrebbe fare a meno_:

Che cosa *ne* pensi di questo problema? 
Te *ne* intendi di musica classica? 
Te *ne* sei ricordato di telefonargli? 
Tutti *ne* parlano bene di quella donna. 

(Pensando agli amici stranieri, direi che la buona norma sarebbe quella di _farne a meno_, anche se molti di noi nativi diamo il "cattivo esempio").

Un caro saluto.

GS

Oops, credo che ci siamo incrociati.


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao Giorgio

Nei tuoi esempi mi pare eliminabile il Ne nella terza e nella quarta, dove la frase (secondo il mio gusto) si appesantisce troppo.
Nelle prime due il NE (chiaramente pure eliminabile) però mi suona bene 
E mi suona anche di uso normale.

Io penso, come ho detto (e sì ci siamo incrociati  ) che comunque le figure retoriche hanno un senso. Hanno la funzione di colorire il linguaggio e levarlo da un triste appiattimento grammaticale. Io ne uso a fiumi e anche a fiumi ne trovo leggendo.
Chi scrive, per fortuna, è libero di manipolare il linguaggio (come uno scultore) un po' a suo piacere.

D'altra parte, se vai negli altri forum, vedi quante volte gli stranieri si trovano ad interpretare modi di dire, espressioni correnti e le stesse figure retoriche, che spesso non capiscono come spesso accade fra persone che "pensano" in lingue diverse.

Quindi perché restringere il loro apprendimento? La cosa importante è spiegare di cosa si tratta, che funzione ha, e che è anche "eventualmente" eliminabile. Cioè, anche per loro, una possibilità in più.

Altrimenti al primo testo che si trovano a dover tradurre vanno in palla. Le figure retoriche sono una parte sostanziale del nostro linguaggio, e non solo in letteratura, e io ne sono una grande sostenitrice.


PS (non in quanto grande ma in quanto sostenitrice  )


----------



## francisgranada

La particella *ne *"pleonastica" nella frase in questione, secondo me, ha la sua giustificazione anche per l'ordine delle parole. Cioè, invece di dire "Io capisco pochissimo di politica" (sarebbe l'ordine "standard"), si enfatizza l'oggetto e si mette "a sinistra":  "Di politica io *ne* capisco pochissimo".  Un po' come quando invece di "Leggo il libro" diciamo "Il libro *lo* leggo". Forse non è la stessa cosa, ma qualche analogia *ci* vedo.


----------



## violadaprile

C'è già stata una discussione sul pleonasmo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2361778
_"La concordanza, la si fa sempre."
_Non solo l'oggetto (in genere ma non è sempre detto) si sposta a sinistra, ma potrebbe anche essere separato da una virgola

Verissimo che l'ordine delle parole comporta l'uso o meno del pleonasmo. Come dicevo, scelte di stile.
"il libro, io *lo* leggo". "Qualche analogia, io *ce* *la* vedo!"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie del post, viola. Il tuo punto di vista è _condivisibilissimo_, oltre che espresso con grande misura — _rarissima avis_.

Tu scrivi "... _mi pare_ eliminabile ... (secondo il _mio gusto_) ... però _mi suona_ bene ...  _mi suona_ anche di uso _normale_"

Ecco, mi resta soltanto qualche perplessità al pensiero delle aspettative degli amici stranieri che, incolpevoli certo, vogliono da noi _parlanti nativi _norme granitiche.

Con stima 

GS


----------



## AnaHugo

Non mi aspettavo che fosse un argomento così discusso, però questo mi rende felice e vi ringrazio perché così imparo di più sulla grammatica e sulla lingua colloquiale 

Allora, se vi ho capito bene mettere _ne _o _ci_ in modo pleonastico, va bene in alcuni frasi, però soltanto se voglio riforzare ciò che ho detto, giusto??? 

Credo che come ha già detto Violadaprile questo sia un po' confuso per me poiché in spagnolo è scorretto usare dei pleonasmi, ma sono d'accordo con lei per quanto riguarda l'uso delle figure ritoriche nella vostra lingua. Secondo me l'italiano è la lingua più bella del mondo (per un sacco di ragioni che non dirò in questo momento), e una delle cose che lo rendono così bello è l'uso di un linguaggio piuttosto poetico (in paragone ad altre lingue)


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, Ana, correcto. L'uso delle figure retoriche va attentamente pensato e calibrato. Ma sono comunque possibili (e, per come la vedo io, benvenute) 

Per il resto, come si dice qui, la fantasia al potere! 
Quanto a bellezza, neanche lo spagnolo scherza!


----------



## AnaHugo

Grazie mille a te e a tutti gli altri che hanno risposto!!!!! 

Vi auguro un'ottima settimana


----------

